# List of RPG Webcomics



## fireinthedust (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm well into Goblins and Order of the Stick.  If Penny Arcade and PVPOnline would do more fantasy or, heck, sci fi I'd read them, too.  Still, after a few clicks I'm all out.

Can we make a grand list of suggested Fantasy RPG web comics?  

D&D/FRPG Webcomics
Order of the Stick
Goblins


Other Fantasy/Sci-fi Web comics
Oglaf  (nsfw)
Spacetrawler


----------



## mcmillan (Apr 24, 2012)

There's d20 monkey
It's ended new comics but irregular webcomic had both a fantasy and sci-fi storylines
Just started getting into Gunnerkrigg Court - By Tom SiddellGunnerkrigg Court which seems to have a nice mix of sci-fi and fantasy


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 25, 2012)

There's an older thread on this topic in the Media forum, with some other names and links.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll give a +1 for d20monkey. That stuff is _good_.

Other good not-yet-mentioned gaming comics:

Rusty and Company - A rust monster, a gelatinous cube, and a mimic decide to become adventurers. VERY well written, especially some of the punchlines. And somewhere in their archive is the Single Best Bluff Check EVAR.

Weregeek - This one's all about a gaming group and their misadventures, especially those that happen when they geek out. Very fun.

Zombie Ranch - Post-zombie-apocalypse. A while back, somebody realized there are usable commercial products that can be harvested from zombie bodies. Nowadays, zombies are herded up and kept on ranches. This is sort of an Old West meets Zombie Apocalypse meets Mad Max mashup. I've been enjoying the hell out of  it, and I'm pretty sure it'd make an awesome campaign world.


----------



## 13garth13 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll add Skullkickers by Jim Zub (used to do art for Dungeon with UDON art studios if my memory serves me correctly).  It's not D&D per se, but it sure uses a lot of bog-standard fantasy tropes, so it feels D&Dish (especially in regards to the utterly mercenary, amoral approach of the two protagonists).

Cheers,
Colin

P.S. Oh, and of course Looking for Group is a lotta fun (gotta give props to fellow Canucks, eh)!


----------



## Jolly_Blackburn (Apr 25, 2012)

Knights of the Dinner Table webstrips are posted twice a week at Knights of the Dinner Table Webstrips - A Celebration of Games and Those Who Play Them. Usually three to four pages at time from back issues of the comic (20 years of material to draw from). I try to post story arcs the run for a week or two before running another one.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 25, 2012)

UselessTriviaMan said:


> Rusty and Company - A rust monster, a gelatinous cube, and a mimic decide to become adventurers. VERY well written, especially some of the punchlines. And somewhere in their archive is the Single Best Bluff Check EVAR.




Just a few strips into this comic thanks to your link. That's some good laughs there.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 25, 2012)

Not all RPG but all fantasy:

Loaded Dice

Just Another Fantasy Gamer Comic

Dominic Deegan

Sorcery 101


----------



## Thanael (Apr 29, 2012)

Girl Genius.


----------



## Huw (Apr 29, 2012)

Darths and Droids

Both _Star Wars_ trilogies reinterpreted as a role-playing campaign. Better than it sounds. Can't say more without spoiling things.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 30, 2012)

Huw said:


> Darths and Droids
> 
> Both _Star Wars_ trilogies reinterpreted as a role-playing campaign. Better than it sounds. Can't say more without spoiling things.




Alright, if we're going to list *reinterpretations* in this thread: 

Friendship is Dragons -- the HUB cartoon series "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic" reinterpreted as a (specifically 4th Edition) D&D campaign. The first two episodes of the first season just took 100 comics to get through, so this might be going on for years.

(For any readers who might be pastel-intolerant, be sure to don your protective shades ahead of time.)


----------



## skunkbrains (May 29, 2018)

Will save the world for gold is quite good... but it's fourth edition which everyone hates for some reason.

Also Boonequest might qualify as it is basically just a warhammer 40k campaign. (originated from 4-ch*n but if you search it up you can find an archive)


----------



## CapnZapp (May 29, 2018)

skunkbrains said:


> . (originated from 4-ch*n but




Heh.

I gotta check: is chan a blocked word around here. Chan. Testing. Chan.

Edit: nope, I'm good.


----------



## Rich August (May 29, 2018)

I mean, John Kovalic's Dork Tower certainly deserves a mention, right?


----------

